# Qlab on Mac Mini - Which video output to use



## egilson1 (Mar 16, 2017)

So I have Qlab 3 running on a Maci mini. This feeds an LED wall on stage. My question is which output should I be feeding the wall with? The built in HDMI output (not a fan of the connector) or use a thunderbolt to DVI adapter to feed the wall? The other port not used to feed the wall will be used for the local monitor.

Thanks,
Ethan


----------



## Tamas Nagy (Mar 16, 2017)

I'd use the Thunderbolt output for feeding the LED screen because that less picky about the output resolution and frame rates.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 16, 2017)

On the other hand, DVI and HDMI use the same transport protocol, TMDS. Are you using a standard display resolution? If so, that might be your best bet.


----------



## Footer (Mar 16, 2017)

Use the one with less dongles..... I hate dongles. I don't know what I will do when our Mac Pro dies....


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 17, 2017)

What input connector/s does the wall's black box have?


----------



## egilson1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Chris15 said:


> What input connector/s does the wall's black box have?



Both hdmi and DVI. 

Wall is 1152 pixels wide by 576 pixels tall. Just want to make sure the horsepower of the video card goes to the wall and not the monitor.


----------



## Tamas Nagy (Mar 17, 2017)

egilson1 said:


> Just want to make sure the horsepower of the video card goes to the wall and not the monitor.



All outputs are coming from the same GPU of course, so there are no difference regarding to performance.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 17, 2017)

I thought Mac Minis all had integrated graphics, not a discreet card. Just make sure to not have a super high resolution monitor.


----------



## egilson1 (Mar 17, 2017)

What would you consider super high resolution?


----------



## Tamas Nagy (Mar 17, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> I thought Mac Minis all had integrated graphics, not a discreet card. Just make sure to not have a super high resolution monitor.



Yes, they have, but they are not that bad. Have a low-end 1.5Ghz model from the current line and it can playback 2560x720 ProRes movies spanned on 2 displays without problem for example.


----------



## irked (Mar 17, 2017)

Use whichever connector you have EDID management gear for.

You're managing your EDIDs, right?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 19, 2017)

egilson1 said:


> What would you consider super high resolution?



Being that they have native 5k monitors, I would say that you want to avoid that.


----------



## Tamas Nagy (Mar 19, 2017)

ruinexplorer said:


> Being that they have native 5k monitors, I would say that you want to avoid that.



The Mini does not support more than 2560x1600 on two displays anyways


----------

